# RIDE WAR pig



## Jackged (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm 6'3 and just under 13 stone.
I would normally ride a 161 or a 163 but im looking at buying a ride warpig which comes in a 154 in its largest size. Obviously it is built like this and is styled to be a wider and shorter board. But it is a 154 too small for someone of my size and weight?


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

If you wait until next Fall/early winter, Ride is going to have an extra large version to 158, and have other variants of the War Pig into a twin shape and a directional all mountain shape. Ride - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if you ride 163 get the large 154, if you want it to be playful get small.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Why pig in lower case... you got something against pigs?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've got 10kg/1.5 Stone on you and the Large/154cm is plenty of board. 

But, obligatory;
Where do you ride?
How do you ride?
Boot size?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

For a 13 stone rider, get a 154 cubit board.>


----------

